# anyone knows where I can get a naked for a Cremina?



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

or a stock PF to cut down?

Cheers,

T.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Several options here. Olympia will sell you one straight from the factory. Some German outfit is making them to order, I think they were called werkstat kunstt but might have the spelling wrong. Cerini sell them too. I found the penney pf on etsy and went for that


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Werkstatt Kunst. Means "Workshop Art" in German. And portafilter is "Siebträger" (sieve carrier). I googled these terms for you and bingo! Not cheap though.

http://www.werkstatt-kunst.de/Siebtraeger-fuer-die-Arrarex-Caravel-Espresso-Maschine


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm guessing that they don't make their own PFs and buy them in. So a stock PF or naked PF from a.n.other machine make will fit (but I don't know which...).


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Still cheaper than http://www.cerinicoffee.com/olympia-cremina-bottomless-portafilter-380414-49mm/

I'm pretty sure Werkstatt make them themselves from past discussions I had with them


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, here's the one other source for them http://www.home-barista.com/buysell/naked-portafilters-for-caravel-olympia-cremina-and-la-pavoni-europiccola-t32255.html

Can you tell I spent some time researching this?







I have the stock Olympia bottomless and the Penney. I always use the Penney now, just seems nicer to me, but doesn't work so well with the stock baskets... fine with the MCAL baskets, which is all I use.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Apparently Olympia contacted Werstatt-Kunst about producing bottomless portafilters official-like. I know that mine works fine with four slightly different baskets and on two different machines without problem.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Shows how little research I did I do have two Caravel PFs from Werkstatt, one unused, one used twice. Dropped them an email to see if they might want to swap.

T.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

dsc said:


> Shows how little research I did I do have two Caravel PFs from Werkstatt, one unused, one used twice. Dropped them an email to see if they might want to swap.
> 
> T.


Are you interested to sell one of the caravel pfs?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

charris said:


> Are you interested to sell one of the caravel pfs?


Can't see why not, although it wouldn't be a bargain sell as the item is pretty much brand new and not cheap to begin with.

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arrarex-Caravel-bottomless-portafilter-pre-order-/251685689808?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3a99a2d9d0

This Dutch chap was a website and he makes all the bits you need for caravels. he is currently taking orders against pf's for Caravels, but seems to know his onions as well

http://www.brooks-espressomachines.nl/shop


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd say the Werkstatt ones are much better than those cut down originals. They are much more beefy and you can see the whole basket, rather than just a tiny bit through the original cutout.

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the German ones, are made in a workshop for disabled people. He only makes a run about once a year and boy there are expensive, but i may be wrong of course!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It's not a simple shape to cut, even though it might look like it, especially the 'ears' are quite tricky. Plus there's quite a lot of material used and wasted, I'd say the price isn't unreasonable especially considering the finish and quality.

T.


----------

